# Rogan drinking game (UFC 129)



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Just finished listening to Rogan's latest podcast and he will do a drinking game for UFC 129.

Every time he says "This is one shot" during a walk-inn that means Goldie Is taking a piss and you have to take a shot of Jack Daniels


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm confused lol. Goldie taking a piss? Does he have a bucket by the commentary booth or some thing?


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> I'm confused lol. Goldie taking a piss? Does he have a bucket by the commentary booth or some thing?


No he's going to a toilet. 
He's just got a really small bladder according to Joe. 
During a PPV he usually goes to take a piss atleast 5-6 times.
Usually when a fighter Is walking to the cage.

So for this card Joe will let us know by saying "If you're playing a UFC drinking game, this Is one shot" that means Goldie Is pissing! ROFL! Hilarious stuff.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Vale_Tudo said:


> No he's going to a toilet.
> He's just got a really small bladder according to Joe.
> During a PPV he usually goes to take a piss atleast 5-6 times.
> Usually when a fighter Is walking to the cage.
> ...


Ahh, I see lol. I didn't realise they took piss breaks.

I'm definitely in on this ha ha.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Ahh, I see lol. I didn't realise they took piss breaks.
> 
> I'm definitely in on this ha ha.


he said you will know as well if he is the only one speaking for a little while but goldy claims he only goes heaps because he has 5 red bulls before the ufc starts


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Haha this is gold!


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Vale_Tudo said:


> No he's going to a toilet.
> He's just got a really small bladder according to Joe.
> During a PPV he usually goes to take a piss atleast 5-6 times.
> Usually when a fighter Is walking to the cage.
> ...


Sounds like Goldie has a growing problem. He might need to get that checked out.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Maybe I should get a couple of friends together for this event... :confused02: :thumb02:

btw, which podcast was it? the one with John Heffron?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Leed said:


> Maybe I should get a couple of friends together for this event... :confused02: :thumb02:
> 
> btw, which podcast was it? the one with John Heffron?


yes the latest one, i always make time for joes podcast with redban


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Leed said:


> Maybe I should get a couple of friends together for this event... :confused02: :thumb02:
> 
> btw, which podcast was it? the one with John Heffron?


Yeah, they start to talk about Goldies bladder and drinking game around the 42min mark, then again at the around 2 hours.

I would play this game but unfortunatly the event starts at 4 or 5am sunday morning for me, so ... no


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Can we add to the game that you have to take a shot when Goldie says 'Here we go!'?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Vale_Tudo said:


> Yeah, they start to talk about Goldies bladder and drinking game around the 42min mark, then again at the around 2 hours.
> 
> I would play this game but unfortunatly the event starts at 4 or 5am sunday morning for me, so ... no


they said it on a slightly earlier podcast too but not about the drinking game, great podcast made by joe and brian


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

cdtcpl said:


> Can we add to the game that you have to take a shot when Goldie says 'Here we go!'?


You'll die of alcohol poisoning before the main event


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

cdtcpl said:


> Can we add to the game that you have to take a shot when Goldie says 'Here we go!'?


Or if Rogan says 'Oh, he's hurt!'

Actually, there's a ton of 'em :thumb02:

Hitting up that podcast now, cheers!


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

AJClark said:


> Or if Rogan says 'Oh, he's hurt!'
> 
> Actually, there's a ton of 'em :thumb02:
> 
> Hitting up that podcast now, cheers!


Can you post or PM me a link?


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

cdtcpl said:


> Can you post or PM me a link?


http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/14318575 

There ya go :thumb02:

EDIT: 1) Joe likes Top Gear. Good Call! 
2) I'm so sich of Chrome and 'the following plugin has failed. Shockwave Media Player' Grrrrr wanna hear the drinking game part heh


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Haha, i'll be paying attention.


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

Well my saturday night just got a little more fun.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

:laugh: Just finished watching the whole thing. Can't wait, have to get a new bottle of Jack D per Joe.


----------



## FresnoFightFan (Apr 26, 2011)

I will be playing this with my mini perkulator piece. i'll be watching this card in a sports bar so buying 4 dollar shots isn't in my price range. 420=easy on the wallet.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

FresnoFightFan said:


> I will be playing this with my mini perkulator piece. i'll be watching this card in a sports bar so buying 4 dollar shots isn't in my price range. 420=easy on the wallet.


A. weed is more expensive than alcohol
B. Since when can you smoke weed at a sports bar??


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> A. weed is more expensive than alcohol
> B. Since when can you smoke weed at a sports bar??


Depends on your level of access to weed....


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> A. weed is more expensive than alcohol
> B. Since when can you smoke weed at a sports bar??



yahright. Maybe more expensive by weight. But 40$ of booze will last you and two or three friends one night, $40 of green will last the same amount of people a week.


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

Just heard Rogan say it


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Just poured my first shot, how many behind am I?


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Shot (beer) #2!

Cheers all!:thumb02:


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

lol theres another shot for me! God I love Rogan  dude is so all out for his fans.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

What are you guys drinking? Yukon Jack for me like always
It's mmmm...mmmm...good.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Good old Jack D's for me my friend. Off topic DAMN THESE ARE SOME AWESOME FORKING FIGHTS TONIGHT!


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Cheers guys! :thumb02:


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

lol heard that one!


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Gotta love the timing on that one. Cheers!


----------

